
Ask HN: Chatbot for Litigation lawyers - ParameterOne
Idea just popped into my head.  A chatbot for litigation lawyers to help them prepare for their argument in court, like an arguebot!.....maybe even useful in the courtroom telling you when to object?  like or dislike?
======
smt88
"Like" or "dislike" isn't as big of a question as "possible" or "impossible".
Understanding complex legal arguments, which would vary from city to city,
county to county, and state to state sounds impossible with today's
technology.

~~~
ParameterOne
I agree, but I did see this one that seems to be working for traffic tickets,
160,000 wins and counting. [https://venturebeat.com/2016/06/27/donotpay-
traffic-lawyer-b...](https://venturebeat.com/2016/06/27/donotpay-traffic-
lawyer-bot/)

~~~
smt88
That's a radically different idea. That chatbot isn't AI. It's probably barely
using NLP. Users are basically just filling out a form.

Understanding and countering legal arguments is a vastly different problem.
Current technology is just not even close.

